

Best community websites built with Discourse - DavidGN

Hi!
I am about to launch a new community and I was wondering what are the best communities (no specific niche) built with Discourse?
I would like to see more of the good ones so I will be able to implement on my own one.<p>Here are the best I know:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meta.discourse.org
www.growthtalk.co
twittercommunity.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bbs.boingboing.net&#x2F;<p>What others do you know and use?<p>THANKS
======
iButler
Because its a good piece of software but for starting a free community you
have to pay minimal 100 bugs for this software maybe this a (to hard step in)
when you make ex. a gaming community with your private money.

For companys it maybe not. Why not use slack instead ?

~~~
DavidGN
Can I really use Slack to build an actual community? How can that be done? Not
sure what you meant by that. Please explain, thanks!

------
Seth_R
See Sitepoint's community at
[http://community.sitepoint.com/](http://community.sitepoint.com/)

------
MattRO4
The last one I noticed was
[http://www.Growthtalk.co](http://www.Growthtalk.co) \- which you already
know..

